# Disneys Cars Fans -Mater's Tall Tales



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Disney Pixar has released a series of Shorts called Mater's Tall Tales (Also as A Cars Toon) for all you Disney Cars fans. Now I wish I had an HD recorder. This isn't a crummy 3rd String production like many of Disneys search for more money cheap knock-offs. These are Pixar quality shorts. They are designed to hold you over until Cars 2 is released. I've only seen Rescue Squad Mater but it was hilarious (keep in mind I love cartoons). I hope you enjoy these as much as I do. Set your Season Pass to record these. :up:

PS: here is more info


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

Season Pass set! Thanks for the find!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Will find them tonight. I really enjoyed Cars.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Shoot - the episode that was supposed to be this afternoon on Disney HD didn't happen. And there's nothing more on the upcoming shows list. Anyone know if there's a plan to rebroadcast them?


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Mater's Tall Tales is back in the Tivo's program listings today. I'm still waiting for Rescue Squad Mater to show up as it's my favorite of the 3 episodes.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

I just saw Rescue Squad by accident... it was included as an interstitial after a Charlie & Lola episode. I've already deleted it, so I have no idea how old the recording was, but I guess they sometimes toss them in without including it in the guide.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I'll wait for a DVD since these sound like you have to watch other shows on that channel in order to see them.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Just do a search for maters tall tales and you will find them. Set up a season pass as they tend to come and go. Mater the Greater is on tomorrow and El Materdor is on the 20th.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I saw Matar the Great or whatever the stunt one was called. Very enjoyable and doesn't seem to be downloadable anywhere so I hope they collect them on a DVD.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Mater the Greater and El Materdore are streamable at My Take on Disney Tube Area - Cars.


----------

